# Hidey Holes Wasted



## SamN'Cuz (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm a new hedgehog owner and I wanted to know why my hedge hog might avoid new hidey holes or tunnels I got for him. He will only hide behind his wheel, in his plastic igloo, or under my old tshirts, but refuses to go or stay in the fabrics snuggle sacks and tunnels I got him.


----------



## akitka (Aug 10, 2018)

He’s probably just acclimatising, he might be a little fearful right now,he’ll get more curious/interested when he’s comfortable. Try putting some treats or burrowing material in them to entice him.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Try sleep with them and then then put them back in with your scent on rather than whatever sent its picked up. It can take them a few days to get used to them anyway


----------



## e006073 (May 11, 2016)

Hedgehogs take time to adapt to new things in their environment. You can try to put it in a tunnel a few times. Hedgehogs like narrow, dark places. So you need to choose a longer tunnel with a smaller diameter.But make sure hedgehogs can drill.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

He may test out the new hideys when you are sleeping... though I agree that they may smell different and that could keep him away. All the other ideas already given are good ideas -- getting your scent on them, putting hedgehog in, putting treats inside. 

I think they sometimes have their favorites too. Give it some time. I've seen my hedgehog go in his snuggle sack just once or twice (which is a bummer since I expected him to love them so I made several). Instead, his favorite is the red fabric tunnel (shown in back of cage). He stays in there and usually pulls that puffball-looking toy (rt front corner) in after him to block one entrance.


----------

